
Employers making job applicants play sports as part of interview process - Geekette
https://www.wsj.com/articles/thanks-for-your-job-applicationshall-we-begin-at-the-squat-rack-1496327614
======
Geekette
Paywall free access: [https://outline.com/DCjJDr](https://outline.com/DCjJDr)

